# Delta Coke and Steel layout



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I was visiting a friend, and grabbed some photos from his N scale layout.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Cool stuff. 
What’s the story on that yellow caboose? Looks like it has a electric coil or something on it?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

OilValleyRy-it is a Rail grinding car. a converted caboose, with the roof used for storing items. (Sorry for the delay in answering…cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Norm, the president of Delta Coke and Steel just finished this crane.
It is part of the machine shops equipment . Cheers☕🍩


----------

